# SAC Discharge. Valid if ticketed to EMY?



## DRL (Nov 6, 2019)

We are ticketed from Glenwood Springs to EMY but may want to disembark at SAC (a discharge only station) to catch a flight if train is running late or we just want to do it. Will this be permitted? It seems as though we would only need to let staff know we want to get off at SAC.


----------



## seat38a (Nov 6, 2019)

DRL said:


> We are ticketed from Glenwood Springs to EMY but may want to disembark at SAC (a discharge only station) to catch a flight if train is running late or we just want to do it. Will this be permitted? It seems as though we would only need to let staff know we want to get off at SAC.


Yes you can. Generally, they don't care if you get off before your ticketed station, but I would still let the conductor or sleeping car attendant know.


----------



## chakk (Nov 7, 2019)

seat38a said:


> Yes you can. Generally, they don't care if you get off before your ticketed station, but I would still let the conductor or sleeping car attendant know.



Totally agree that you need to let the conductor know well in advance that you want to detrain at a station prior to that on your ticket.

#5's conductor alerted the engineer last Tuesday when departing SAC that he had no one ticketed to detrain at DAV. So we blew through Davis station at 50 mph without stopping, generating much blowing dust and leaves in our passing.


----------



## crescent-zephyr (Nov 7, 2019)

chakk said:


> Totally agree that you need to let the conductor know well in advance that you want to detrain at a station prior to that on your ticket.
> 
> #5's conductor alerted the engineer last Tuesday when departing SAC that he had no one ticketed to detrain at DAV. So we blew through Davis station at 50 mph without stopping, generating much blowing dust and leaves in our passing.



The train is going to stop in Sacramento though. If you're in a sleeper, for sure let the sleeper attendant know.


----------



## pennyk (Nov 7, 2019)

DRL said:


> We are ticketed from Glenwood Springs to EMY but may want to disembark at SAC (a discharge only station) to catch a flight if train is running late or we just want to do it. Will this be permitted? It seems as though we would only need to let staff know we want to get off at SAC.


I just detrained from train 97 in Winter Park although I was ticketed to Orlando (one station beyond WPK). I do this routinely depending on my ride status, weather, whether the train is on time, SunRail availability. I notify my sleeping car attendant and I inform him or her that I do not have checked baggage.


----------



## Rail Freak (Nov 7, 2019)

I wish I had those options over here on the west coast!


----------



## dogbert617 (Nov 8, 2019)

Like others said and speaking of this topic, once in awhile I've gotten off at Glenview instead of downtown Chicago on the Hiawatha(Chicago-Milwaukee) going back south. Honestly on that train, I get the sense the employees/conductors generally don't care if you choose to get off early, before your final stop without informing them. If I was in business class or a sleeper on an Amtrak train, I'd probably give one of the employees(either a business car attendant, or sleeping car attendant) a heads up that I was getting off early, so that they could briefly check around that seat(or roomette or bedroom if it's a sleeper) before arrival at the final destination station.


----------



## neroden (Nov 12, 2019)

They can't stop you from getting off early. Just tell them. Only issue is if you check luggage, it won't get off early.


----------

